# Kilkeel "Castle" trawlers original names?



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

The following boats were part of the Donnan fleet in Kilkeel, N Ireland. All had red painted hulls, but what was their previous names and who built them. please?
CASTLE BAY, N138 was built in 1948 at Buckie.
CASTLE ROCK N205 was built in 1955 or 58 at Buckie 
CASTLE VALE N12 was built in 1955 at Buckie.
CASTLE HILL N84 was built in 1956 at Peterhead.


----------



## mourne (Sep 16, 2008)

There was also Castle Dawn


----------



## jim andromeda (Nov 20, 2007)

Castle Vale was built in Herd & McKenzies as the Havila


----------

